# Got me an "Olde Timey" new Ruger!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this NIB Ruger Wrangler last week, and have already ran 200 rounds through it...it is COOL!  It is the most accurate SA I have ever shot, and the ammo is cheap and fun to shoot. I recommend it!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this NIB Ruger Wrangler last week, and have already ran 200 rounds through it...it is COOL!  It is the most accurate SA I have ever shot, and the ammo is cheap and fun to shoot. I recommend it!


A sub-$200 Ruger is a great deal. I think I will use my paper route money and buy one.
I seem to have an odd number of Rugers at the present time, so I aim to even the odds!

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have heard good things about this offering from Ruger. It is on my want list. Not a bad price and seems to be a very good way to get back into SA shooting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OOPS!


Goldwing said:


> A sub-$200 Ruger is a great deal.


No sooner said than done.


berettatoter said:


> I recommend it!


Thanks @berettatoter!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took my "Wrangler" apart and thoroughly cleaned it last night. I then lubed it with the secret sauce and cycled the action many hundreds of times and it is silky smooth now.
I have a couple of guns besides the "Wrangler" that require range time for new sight adjustment or other alterations so tomorrow I'll get some range time with my toys.
Single Six grips will fit the new .22 and if it shoots anything like I imagine, I am going to upgrade.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My large hands overlap the grip on my Wrangler so.......








$22 shipped so if I don't like them, no big deal.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> My large hands overlap the grip on my Wrangler so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the rubber grips do for you?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> How did the rubber grips do for you?


They are scheduled to arrive Monday evening. I will post on the subject ASAP.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I just ordered a Wrangler Black Cerakote 22LR. Due on Sep. 19th. (Thanks GW/the Great Enabler!) Looking at getting the Hogue Rubber grips and am just curious-> Do they go on the Wrangler easy? 
* I have shot some single six's with them on and they sure do make the shots easier for my old hands.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here you go Rick. pay attention to the business card trick. It makes it pretty easy.





GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My Wrangler just came home with me and a Ruger P345. Getting ready for a trip to the range soon.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

First trip to range for safety test. This Wrangler is a good way to spend a day at the range shooting single action. I have some timing issues to work through but all in all a good shooter. Accurate and fun. Love it.


----------

